# Homemade 3D deer target?



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

With the season coming up, I'd like to shoot at something a little more realistic than a bag. Just got laid off last week (after 20 years) so I can't buy a nice 3D deer. But a while ago I remember seeing a thread showing photos of a cheap deer target someone made.

I searched but couldn't find the thread but maybe someone here remembers it? Or has some good ideas on how I could make a cheap 3D buck?


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cheifredman (Jul 20, 2009)

skin deer tan the hide fill it with something (foam maybe) and sew it back together and put it in front of a big round hay bale I dont know just a thought


----------



## imott (Apr 10, 2009)

Go buy a 3d target?


----------



## Apocono (Feb 24, 2003)

i was thinking about this the other day, maybe, find a 3d deer, create a mold from it, using some kind of molding material maybe from this site http://www.eagerplastics.com/ and use the expanding foam from the blobs, some spraypaint and presto if the tales are true it should outlast any other 3d target out there. 
just my 2c.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

A guy had a thread on hear about 2 months or so ago from Canada (I think). He was using giant pieces of foam and cutting out targets and laminating the pieces together. I dont know what cost he invested but I will try and find the thread.


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*Homemade 3D target*

Hunt 123
One of the easiest 3D targets I made about twenty years ago is to take a cardboard deer target (see picture) and use it for a template.







I used liquid nails and glued some blocks of Styrofoam together, drew the outline of the deer on the glued up blocks and cut it out. I used a hand saw and rasps to shape the deer. After I covered with burlap and used a paste for pipe insulation to cover the deer. Painted it and shot field tips only into to it. This held up well, but tusing the synthetic Styrofoam like ethyfoam (sp) will hold up better.
Rod


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

Do a search for Nobby he has made some of the most realistic targets I've seen.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Finally found the link I was talking about. Here it is. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=906864&highlight=target


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

nelliott said:


> A guy had a thread on hear about 2 months or so ago from Canada (I think). He was using giant pieces of foam and cutting out targets and laminating the pieces together. I dont know what cost he invested but I will try and find the thread.


He makes them from ethyfoam. I've shot similar ones to his and they are pretty realistic if you put the time into it. They also hold up fairly well if you don't tear it up with broadheads.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been thinking of making my own 3-d targets when I get a bow. What I came up with was aquire some foam that they put into boat docks and cover with carpet. When I take on that project I'll be sure to post pics.


----------

